# 70 fastback 5 speed



## 56 Vette (Jun 30, 2015)

Pretty new to bikes in general, and have focused on the middleweight Schwinn's, then got the ballooner bug, but just couldn't pass up this fastback the guy had when we went to look at a coppertone mini twin. Pretty nice and appears all original, even got the original rear tire he replaced. Loving the look of it and a short ride around the driveway was pretty awesome. Can't wait to clean this one up! Joe


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 30, 2015)

Did pick up the mini twinn also, now my girlfriends daughter can bring 3 friends on rides! She is pretty excited!


----------



## vastingray (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow that's awesome great finds !!!!


----------



## vuniw (Jun 30, 2015)

Love the mini twinn! One of my favorite bikes, especially coppertone. Great find.


----------

